# merry christmas to me!



## okjsmoker (Dec 26, 2006)

A few weks ago the wife was asking what I wanted for Christmas, so I told her that I would like some Paprika...not the little bottles you find at the store, more like the big 1# containers.

So, here comes Christmas morning, and I open up this huge box, HOLY ATOMIC BUFFALO TURDS!!!! 25 pounds of paprika!!!!

Looks like Im all set for making some huge quantities of rub.

Any tips on storage? I know I need to keep it airtight, but will it save better if I freeze it?


----------



## dacdots (Dec 27, 2006)

Dont freeze spices,it will dry out the oils contained in the spice and compromise the flavor.


----------



## okjsmoker (Dec 27, 2006)

I think it originally came in a big bucket, but the wife measured it all out and put it in individual ziplock baggies. I dont have one of those Foodsaver vac systems, maybe I need to invest in one.

Thanks for the tip on NOT freezing, I didnt know that.


----------



## okjsmoker (Dec 29, 2006)

Well, I was able to pick one up at Wally World for a decent price, got it all sealed up in no time.

thanks for the help


----------

